# 4VK Mill gib adjustment



## mjs408 (Jan 5, 2018)

I have a 4VK style mill with what I assume is a stuck gib, anybody have adjustment procedure from grizzly for similar mill? US Industrial isn't of much help.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jan 5, 2018)

I have no idea what your mill looks like.   A picture or two may help for others to offer advise.


----------

